# Egg yolk question



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Found this cheese recipe for Latvian Easter Cheese.

http://cheesemakinghelp.blogspot.com/search/label/Latvian Easter Cheese

It says to boil egg yolks. I have no idea how to do that. any help appreciated.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Freyadog said:


> Found this cheese recipe for Latvian Easter Cheese.
> 
> http://cheesemakinghelp.blogspot.com/search/label/Latvian Easter Cheese
> 
> It says to boil egg yolks. I have no idea how to do that. any help appreciated.


Boil eggs. Remove yolks.
The best way to boil eggs that are "peelable" -- even farm-fresh yard eggs -- is this way:
Bring a pot of water to a boil. Lower eggs into the water. Watch the clock. Let the eggs BOIL for 15 minutes. Remove eggs and plunge them into ice water. Let them sit there until cool. Remove and let sit until room temperature. They should peel perfectly!

Then, to proceed with your recipe, take a knife and slice all the way around the boiled/peeled egg, removing the cooked white of the egg, leaving the cooked yolk.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Boil egg yolks............*


----------

